# Good Shisha places?



## dan1703

Just curious if anyone in this forum enjoys shisha and if so any recommended places to visit?


----------



## Mr Rossi

QD's on the creek. Nice views, open air, busy with a nice mix of people and it's licensed so you can have a beer too.

Remember to tip the shisha guy 5-10 AED when he first brings it out and if you are in a touristy/more western venue ask for strong or local shisha when ordering.


----------



## dan1703

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mr Rossi

Reem Al Bawadi on Jumeriah Beach Road too, not licensed but very nice Arabic food if you want to eat first. 

If you want a proper blue collar shisha joint, Ismanjon on Damascus Street in Al Qusais is good. You''ll turn a few heads being the only non westerner in there but nothing to prevent you from going in. I took in a few Al Ahly v Zamalek games in there and the atmosphere was great, though when folk celebrated a goal and all the hot coals did get me worried.


----------



## Bigjimbo

2nd reem al bawadi. Really nice. I also go to the terrace at media rotona when I want a cheapish pint with it. When you are feeling a bit more flash with the cash Horizon at Habtoor is really nice.


----------



## raptor1090

Best shisha places in my experience are mostly in the 5 star hotel places. My particular favourites are
The Courtyard at Al Manzil hotel, Downtown Dubai
The pool place (can't remember the name) at the Palace hotel, Downtown Dubai
Siddharta lounge, Grosvenor House, Marina
One and only the Royal Mirage, Jumeirah
Shu, Jumeirah rd/beach rd opposite the ladies club, Jumeirah 2
Maxene, behind Dubai Zoo, Jumeirah
Fudos, next to Mercato mall, Jumeirah

If good sheesha is only what you're looking for, there are a lot of good and reasonable places on Jumeirah road and Al Diyafah street in Satwa (2nd of December street now, I guess)


----------



## secrethq1

Damn that's alot of shisha places lol, after watching the Chelsea game online tonight and the streaming going on and off half the time at home, I've decided to watch the semi-finals of the UCL in a cafe, I live near Dubai hospital, so would prefer somewhere local, any suggestions?


----------



## frenchindubai

Thanks for the info, will definitely check of those out upon arrival.
Cheers


----------

